# Earthbag construction at slab city?



## Auto (Oct 7, 2011)

I've been reading a lot about Slab city lately and it sounds like a pretty cool place. I don't know if you guys have heard about earthbag houses before but they are basically houses made out of filling up bags with dirt or sand, often in the shape of a dome. You can build them dirt cheap, a lot of people buy mislabeled rice bags for next to nothing to build them, and some barbed wire to hold them together in between the layers. One person can build one in a couple weeks time if he worked at it.

I've been wanting to do something like that for a long time, even if I could afford to buy some land to do it on somewhere else, they have building codes and stuff that often won't let you. Do you guys think something like this would be feasible there?

I also read that the locals don't like people that come there tenting, which I decided is what I want to do in a couple weeks. I read something about the tenters taking dumps and it being the desert it doesn't decompose fast or something and the year-rounders don't like the people coming in tents because of that? I don't really see a way around this, what would be the proper thing to do there as far as disposing of your crap?


----------



## bryanpaul (Oct 7, 2011)

Auto said:


> what would be the proper thing to do there as far as disposing of your crap?


ah... one of man's great questions he has pondered for centuries............ save up a whole bunch before you leave and when you get there give it to Katbastard for his "humanure" system....... always good to come bearing gifts


----------



## acrata4ever (Oct 7, 2011)

if you can dig to ground water in an earthdome and have two iranian wind catchers youd have natural air conditioning. http://www.marsnjak.com/sergej/iran/highres/138 - Yazd - Below towers of silence - Wind catcher.jpg


----------



## acrata4ever (Oct 7, 2011)

http://www.cais-soas.com/CAIS/Architecture/wind.htm


----------



## Puckett (Oct 17, 2011)

there are places here to take a dump and you can always dig a deep hole and crap in there and burn it off when it gets too full. just dont crap where people will step in it, or dogs can dig it up and eat it. ive been here since july and finding a place to crap wasnt a problem. im sure you'll do fine


----------



## katbastard (Oct 17, 2011)

i will take you shit, if it is clean of not shit items, only poop and paper. also if you take drugs, or pop pills wont be able to take it.


----------



## acrata4ever (Oct 17, 2011)

even corperate drugs like low pressives?


----------



## Auto (Oct 17, 2011)

katbastard said:


> i will take you shit, if it is clean of not shit items, only poop and paper. also if you take drugs, or pop pills wont be able to take it.


Sounds good, as long as weed isn't one of the drugs you are referring to.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 17, 2011)

you should give us some links/pictures of this earthbag tech you speak of.


----------



## acrata4ever (Oct 17, 2011)

free plan http://www.earthbagbuilding.com/articles/riceland.htm


----------



## Auto (Oct 17, 2011)

Matt Pist said:


> you should give us some links/pictures of this earthbag tech you speak of.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DaYzRyb_e8E
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcvS5cwuoIg&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhL0u7bFlxI&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8XXICP3rKY&feature=related

You can make really complex cool ones, but I want to just make 4 walls about 8 foot tall, then put a flat wood roof on and put chairs and stuff up there to chill on.


----------



## katbastard (Oct 17, 2011)

Not worried about antibiotic resistant bacteria in your swimming area? Here's something else to chew on: 50 to 90% of the pharmaceutical drugs people take can be excreted down the toilet and out into the waterways _in their original or biologically active forms_. Furthermore, drugs that have been partially degraded before excretion can be converted to their original active form by environmental chemical reactions. Pharmaceutical drugs such as chemotherapy drugs, antibiotics, antiseptics, beta-blocker heart drugs, hormones, analgesics, cholesterol-lowering drugs, and drugs for regulating blood lipids have turned up in such places as tap water, groundwater beneath sewage treatment plants, lake water, rivers, and in drinking water aquifers. Think about _that_ the next time you fill your glass with water.33
http://weblife.org/humanure/chapter2_2.html

over here at east jesus we only ask that if you are taking any kind of hormones, or psych meds that you poop some where else.

and while we are talking about this. on a real note we will take your poop, but there is some things that go along with that, one if you have a lot of poop you will have to help build wood boxes to hold that poop, and you can only use peat moss in your buckets. so keep that in mind.


----------



## Sen (Oct 19, 2011)

A hexayurt also looks pretty cool as far as cheap housing goes. Apparently, it's well-suited to dry/hot environments, but I'm not sure how long it would last.
http://hexayurt.com/


----------



## katbastard (Oct 19, 2011)

looks pretty good man, just got to do something about the sun out here. it will eat anything


----------

